# Best way to tear down a silo?



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

When working for a large demo contractor, we set stacks up for explosive demolition the same way. We would hammer out three "windows" from the stack based on what the explosive contractor wanted. They would set charges in each of the legs that remained. Two of the legs on the fall side would be shot at the exact same time. This would be just like "notching" a tree. Sometimes gravity would be all they used after the first shot, sometimes they used a kicker shot fractions of a second behind the first shot. 

I would imagine a person could use a cable run thru the one "window" hooked to the other two legs and pull those out very effectively. I have heard of a few guys doing this with a bobcat and hammer. They knocked out the "windows" then put a piece of schd 80 steel pipe over the hammer bit. Then they would poke at the two front legs, a little from each side at a time from the "safety" of the rear "window." Personally, you wouldnt catch me anywhere near this, but thats just me.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Big Chris -

There are many types of silos. The important thing is the type and the concrete units used.

In the Midwest there were many silos built using 4x8x24" units laid 24" high with bands - The band spacing was closer near the ground. No mortar for obvious reasons. The silos were made by crews that had mobile silo stave manufacturing equipment and crews that moved from farm to farm including the cooks (like the traditional "thrashing crews").

These were also built in many foreign countries, especially in Russian and Eastern Europe. When the Russians did not need the storage of grain, they converted many farm co-operative plants to make the same interlocking staves for use as pavers. Some of the old silos built in the 1970's are solid and functioning except for the poured concrete foundation that is not as durable. The sidewalks and streets are still working well.

Josasis' comments on the use as pavers is very accurate. To demolish without a mess ans loss of materials,, you just start at the top and cut the bands unless you are heavy duty equipment-happy and just want to destroy everything, sort it out and haul it away. Don't bang away at the concrete, but just cut the ties. As an alternate, get a big hammer and be able to run of buy some explosives and protect your self.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

In this day and age, material recycling has all kinds of possibilities. I can't imagine wasting the silo and giving up all those potenital pavers.....

The one we did was like the letter "Z"...and they interlocked beautifully. Several hundred square feet could make a few great outdoor living areas...and imagine what you could charge for the material.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

the silo staves make EXCELLENT blocking for water main fittings


----------



## Big Chris (Dec 3, 2006)

concretemasonry said:


> Big Chris -
> 
> There are many types of silos. The important thing is the type and the concrete units used.
> 
> ...


 
It's been a few weeks since I've looked at it but 8"x24" with the ends "notched" or with "teeth" sounds about right. My soon to be wife (this coming Saturday) likes the sounds of a patio... 

Sounds like back breaking, time consuming work, stacking all those staves in my dumptruck, hauling them home, and stacking out of the way there. Beats buying them though. Out of curiousity what could you sell each of them for?


----------



## Big Chris (Dec 3, 2006)

How durable are the silo staves? If the silo comes down hard and fast what percentage of the staves will survive? Rough guess? I'm rethinking my entire game plan...I WAS just planning on trashing it. 

Another dumb question, how much does a stave weigh roughly?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Big Chris said:


> Sounds like back breaking, time consuming work, stacking all those staves in my dumptruck, hauling them home, and stacking out of the way there. Beats buying them though. Out of curiousity what could you sell each of them for?


put them on pallets onsite....load em on trailer with a skiddy. we value the good ones, my guess 60-70% make it intact....at about $2 a pop instead of buying blocking for water main fittings


----------



## Big Chris (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks for the info Day. Putting them on pallets would eliminate a lot of handling. I think that 60-70% would make more than enough pavers for one hell of a big patio and have a few left over to sell.


----------

